# Hello there!



## Miss_ Goal_ Achiever (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi there my name is Karen and im 23 from Bristol. I have always really wanted to have a muscular figure and after ditching the booze this year i have vowed to make my dream a relality. I dont know if you know her but my dream is to have a body like Lydia Rees. I will achieve this but i really need some help. I just wondered if anyone knows of a great body builder personal trainer in Bristol? Im prepared to do any lengths of training and diet; its very important to me i real my goal. Thanks Karen :high5:


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

welcome, you should get some help here.


----------



## Scotslass (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi Karen

I am sure you will get lots of help as MightyMariner says. I am new to all this as

Well. They guys all seem great here and you will get a good laugh. Which i think is an important part of any training.


----------



## Miss_ Goal_ Achiever (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you very much!! I really do hope someone can help. I just find it so much better if someone can actually train me an tell me what to do and what to eat.Ive had a personal trainer but all i was doin is really losin weight which is ok but not what i want to achieve i want to be slim but bulky with muscle deffinition x thanks so much guys x:clap2:


----------



## llkevh (Jun 23, 2010)

how you doin, lydia rees is a defo wham. so if you get anything like that you will be doin fine. welcome to the forum. ps dont lend franki any money.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

llkevh said:


> how you doin, lydia rees is a defo wham. so if you get anything like that you will be doin fine. welcome to the forum. ps dont lend franki any money.


Lmao!!!!

??????????????????????money!


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

All the best with your goals


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Welcome, dont give franki any cash


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

im sure payment in kind takes you further with the F man...

actually theres a chap on here tiny tom who competes and lives in bristol.

he would be the chap to ask..


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm quite new this forum also, its a great place  welcome


----------



## dexx913 (Jan 20, 2011)

Loooool poor old frankie!!

and im from a bristol i no a couple of people that compete and PT's where are you training ? and whereabouts you from ?

cheers dec


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

welcome to the forum....Tom Blackman owns Ministry of Fitness in kingswood, Bristol he is a top class competitor pop in to see him at his gym i am sure he will be more than happy to help.


----------



## dexx913 (Jan 20, 2011)

i agree tom blackman is THE man for advice always happy to help !!


----------



## Fatman (Mar 1, 2011)

Welcome, Miss


----------

